# 590.3(b)



## chris kennedy (Oct 9, 2010)

> 590.3 Time Constraints.(B) 90 Days. Temporary electric power and lighting installations shall be permitted for a period not to exceed 90 days for holiday decorative lighting and similar purposes.


Has anyone here ever enforced this? I helped with holiday lights today at a high-end shopping plaza we have been doing for 20 years. My first there but was told these stay up until after the spring holidays every year.Thank you.

Also, does this cross reference to any other codes?


----------



## Bryan Holland (Oct 9, 2010)

ANSI/UL 588 also restricts the use of these products to 90 days.

Similar language is found in my city's oridances so we leave it to the code enforcement division to enfoirce the matter on residential properties.  The fire safet inspectors monitor temporary and holiday lightning on commercial occupanices in the city.

There is no provision or mandate for the building department to enforce this section (enterprise fund).


----------



## chris kennedy (Oct 9, 2010)

Very good Bryan.


----------



## RJJ (Oct 10, 2010)

Yes! Including the reference by Bryan. Just had one dealing with two tents added to a restaurant for winter protection and added seating. The permit was issued for 90 days. Major problems with getting egress, emergency lighting and finally approved. Then the owner exceeded the time limit. We ended up in court. The outcome was the removal of the lighting for a week end and a re install. They won and got another 90 days. Got to love the law!


----------

